# grass seed treated with mefenoxam (Apron XL LS)



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought some grass seed to plant in Carl's enclosure and just noticed that it says it's treated with this chemical. 

If I waited to put Carl in the enclosure until the grass has germinated and grown, would it be okay to use this seed or should I find something that is not treated with this chemical?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm guessing it's a fungicide to help germination.I personally wouldn't worry about it after it's germinated, however most will probably disagree.


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I bought some grass seed to plant in Carl's enclosure and just noticed that it says it's treated with this chemical.
> 
> If I waited to put Carl in the enclosure until the grass has germinated and grown, would it be okay to use this seed or should I find something that is not treated with this chemical?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, me disagree. Trust those things not, even after germination. All too often, there are things we are not told and bam (Round Up for instance - google Col. (retired) Don Huber letter to USDA, for example). Our tortoises are so sensitive, the little canaries in the mine, so to speak. And if it should die, the big companies have lotsa lawyers and the standard operating procedure > "prove it". Don't risk it, buy unadulterated stuff and have peace-o-mind. My opine. : )


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 6, 2013)

I just thought that I would add, that it's primary use is to treat seeds for crops meant for human and animal consumption.


----------

